# My amano shrimp walked out of the tank!



## cornhusker (Jan 26, 2005)

*shrimpies*

Amano shrimp can be escape artists.but don't give up on them,as they have a wonderful personality.wait a few weeks then get a few more and drip acclamate them.i have some that are over four years old.be patient with your tank.it will come around.good luck. cornhusker:thumbsup: p.s a fellow ptm allways has those shrimp and they are nice sized and healthy. ZID ZULANDER is his handle.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

its not uncommon to find Amano shrimp out of the tank, at least in my experiance. lol


----------



## andrews02r (Nov 16, 2010)

I have glass tops on my 75g and I occasionally catch six or so Amanos sitting on a leaf just an inch or so below the top. I'm convinced that they were working out an escape plan complete with balloon chair.

Do the CAEs eat the algae tabs? One or both would be my guess at the fish death. Years ago I had a Chinese Algae Eater and he terrorized my 37G and killed more fish than I care to admit. He wanted nothing to do with algae tabs either. I finally caught him but it took emptying the tank almost to the substrate and removing everything before I got lucky with the net. Fortunately, that tank wasn't planted so it wasn't that difficult to tear down or put back together. For this tank, I went with Otos and SAE (and Amanos) and steered well clear of the CAE, but that's just my opinion and preference.

For the half fish, I'd guess the amanos had a meal of it after it met its demise.


----------



## Mkb (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow! They sure have interesting personality.. Thanks


----------



## Mkb (Mar 19, 2011)

I love these shrimps... Hope to add a couple after 2 weeks. Thanks


----------



## Scottso (Oct 2, 2009)

In the wild amano shrimp actually hop puddles and bogs by running over the land for short distances. Their natural habitat is swamps and bogs so they hop over land to avoid predators and/or find more food, so it's not so surprising they have a tendency to do this in aquariums as well. They don't know there isn't another bog/aquarium right next door with greener grass (so to speak) so they just do what they do. In my experience make sure your aquarium is securely covered and they will eventually just settle in.


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

Is your tank fully cycled? I didn't see it posted anywhere, that could be the source of all the dead fish. You stated that it is only 4 weeks old. 

As for amanos, yes they can crawl on land and like to go exploring.


----------



## mofiki (May 18, 2010)

amanos are great shrimp, we have had 2 of them escape 1 died but we found the seccond one, mine like to clean my intake on my filter; that may be what yours are doing, I started with 10 of them and we are down to 6 they seem to be quite the canibals. the dont take anything from fish either we have witnessed them chaising my barbs arround the entire tank for buging them.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

In my experience, they do need pristine water conditions, or they will die and jump out. I wouldn't bother trying to raise amanins if you have an open top. Mine died or jumped out. Red cherry shrimp were easier to raise, but they were eaten by my small fish after molting... Sigh, I w want shrimp but cannot...


----------



## Ziabis (Aug 18, 2012)

I just found one of my Amano shrimp 10 ft from the tank. And my tank it 4ft off the ground as well.
I got 4 for $12 is that expensive?
I think my Bolivian Rams ate the other 3.


----------



## ryanoceros (Jul 7, 2014)

I get them 4/$6 here in San Francisco. They're anywhere from 3/4 of an inch to 1 1/2 inches.


----------



## snakama (Jan 6, 2015)

ryanoceros said:


> I get them 4/$6 here in San Francisco. They're anywhere from 3/4 of an inch to 1 1/2 inches.


Hey Ryanoceros, where in sf can you buy the amano's? I need some help with my hair algae.

Thanks,

SNakama


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow.. great info in this thread:/ amano shrimp require excellent water conditions, If they do not like the water they will simply leave... they appreciate a well established system with lots if bio film to nibble between feedings. I keep amanos in 3 tanks, all open top.. not one has jumped.. some are almost a year old..
Op - sounds like your tank is still cycling, id hold off on investing in any more shrimp for a bit.


----------

